# Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list?



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

With the help of many others, I am trying to compile a list of the parts required to fabricate your own Vortech VR6 SC kit! Why? because doing it yourself gives you the ability to "buy it as you can afford it", make the kit custom to meet your needs and budget, and address issues such as the fueling issue that current makers of Vortech SC kits have not addressed (the kits run lean at high RPM's.)
So far, we've almost got all the parts listed, and the master list can be found here:

http://www.venommotorsports.com/library/VortechSC.asp


[Modified by Blitzkrieg, 12:00 AM 10-19-2002]


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Blitzkrieg)*

todd, 
if you want, im sure i could help you design and fabricate any parts needed.
any.
i live close by you as well in elm grove.
drop me an email.
[email protected]
id also look at saving some money on maybe like a procharger?
2 grand seems steep just for a charger.



[Modified by speed51133!, 6:30 PM 9-22-2002]


----------



## alteregovw (Apr 25, 2001)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (speed51133!)*

I can probably shave a bit off the price on the Vortech for anyone that wants one.


----------



## maxrev (Nov 20, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Blitzkrieg)*

I would be interested in this kit. Keep us updated! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbo8v (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (maxrev)*

I wouls also be intrested


----------



## ghettlo (May 20, 2001)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (speed51133!)*

quote:[HR][/HR]todd, 
if you want, im sure i could help you design and fabricate any parts needed.
any.[HR][/HR]​Hey I live in wisconsin too, if your gonna make brackets for one person you might as well crack out a set for me too (i have $)








As far as the vortech unit goes try checking out ebay and maybe looking around the junkyards. I am pretty sure if we get the price down on the charger this could be done for under $2000. Might take some work but in the end it would be worth it.
let me know if you are serious.......especially you blitzkrieg!
later, Joe


----------



## vausVR6 (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (ghettlo)*

engine management is going to be the biggest prob. Need bigger injectors and good chip to run it. ATP chip for the OBDI is out and OBDII comming soon.

-- Ed


----------



## vr6zach (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (vausVR6)*

what for, Les uses a chip and stock injectors with the cartech. big injectors and that other chip are not needed


----------



## vausVR6 (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (vr6zach)*

quote:[HR][/HR]what for, Les uses a chip and stock injectors with the cartech. big injectors and that other chip are not needed







[HR][/HR]​You kidding me? How long have you been on the vortex? Check out the post in my sig.


----------



## psi (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (vr6zach)*

quote:[HR][/HR]what for, Les uses a chip and stock injectors with the cartech. big injectors and that other chip are not needed







[HR][/HR]​Shut up Zach!You don't know what your talking about







Anything over 6lbs of boost is more than you should try to run on these cars with stock injectors.


----------



## ghettlo (May 20, 2001)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (psi)*

I have a source for the vortech v2sq for 1499.99 brand new, thats the cheapest I can get right now. Lets see if we can do any better on some of these prices. Also are those brackets confirmed at that price? 
thnx- Joe


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (ghettlo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I have a source for the vortech v2sq for 1499.99 brand new, thats the cheapest I can get right now. Lets see if we can do any better on some of these prices. Also are those brackets confirmed at that price? 
thnx[HR][/HR]​Cool... so we have two source for the blower (aside from going straight to Vortech.) I'm not sure what the status is on the price for the brackets... if you click the link, you'll go to the forum where I heard about the brackets being made (and there are some pictures of them.)
What about all the other parts? Where can we get the intake tubing (Samco scraps?) What belt fits?


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Blitzkrieg)*

I am going to sugjest to the person doing the brackets that he figure out a way to make it work with cw and ccw chargers. If we did that you would have more options as I see vortech's on Ebay for pretty cheap all the time but they are always CW rotaion.
Now we need a group by on the ATP chip..


----------



## 2DoorFury (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Scooter98144)*

It would be great if someone could do this with the MK4 2.0 engine, I would if I had the money, it shouldn't be that hard. Its almost the exact setup for the MK3 but with different piping but, with the way the piping would go it would be easy to put a intercooler in it without runnign any extra piping.


----------



## ghettlo (May 20, 2001)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (2DoorFury)*

I think intake piping would be super easy. Any muffler shop can bend you some custom 2.5 stainless for that purpose. Also there are places on line that sell mandrel bends so you could buy the bends and then connect them with samco couplers? People have been buying replacement belts for awhile now, we just need one of those people to speak up







The other hard part to get is going to be the chip. We can make this happen!


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (ghettlo)*

Well ATP has a good chip for the OBD1 vr6 guys now. At some point there OBD2 will be done as well. Will be buying that this week. The Brackets can be had from http://www.jrcmotorsports.com belts from napa and like others have said the rest is a cake walk..


----------



## bollo (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Scooter98144)*

for intake plumbing checkout thermaflex.com, or talk to MAtt at tuning Zubehor, he'll direct you to someone who sells the samco hoses. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And the belt can be had at autozone for $8... Don't have the part number with me, but can get it...


[Modified by bollo, 4:24 PM 9-24-2002]


----------



## ghettlo (May 20, 2001)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Scooter98144)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Well ATP has a good chip for the OBD1 vr6 guys now. At some point there OBD2 will be done as well. Will be buying that this week. The Brackets can be had from http://www.jrcmotorsports.com belts from napa and like others have said the rest is a cake walk..[HR][/HR]​Do you know how muc jrc charges for there brackets? I couldnt find it on there site. thnx- Joe


----------



## ghettlo (May 20, 2001)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (ghettlo)*

Where is the cheapest place to get 310cc injectors? I looked at atp and they are 399 for the set. By my calculations we are still looking at 2500+ to piece this together our selves. We would still be saving money, but lets cut it down some more


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (ghettlo)*

Okay ladies and gentleman...
To get this thing somewhat organized, I've created a page on the V.E.N.O.M. website:
http://www.venommotorsports.com/library/VortechSC.asp
I'll try to update the data on this page as I sift through all the information I recieve. I have also started some forums on our website as well because stuff on the Vortex can kind of go off on tangents, if you know what I mean








http://www.venommotorsports.com/forums/FORUM.asp?FORUM_ID=21
Note that this project is only for the A3 VR6 at this time (Sorry!) Please spread the word... I really feel as though this thing has potential!


----------



## SLCVR6 (Jan 23, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (ghettlo)*

Buy the Ford Motorsport 30lb injectors from Summit Racing. They come in sets of 8, so buy 3 sets @ $220/set and split into 4 sets of 6 for $165/each.
http://store.summitracing.com/partdetail.asp?part=7202
-Robert


----------



## vausVR6 (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (SLCVR6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on the summit injectors. Work great. You guys should really get this thing together so the vortech guys have more options. I have a napa 8-rib belt with one rib cut down... no problems once tightened down. Don't forget the k&n and little things like clamps. For the MKIII I don't see any point in using solid piping unless you're going to run a BOV. There's not much piping needed and it seems silly to have solid piping with couplers in such a small area... prolly more expensive too. Now someone needs to build some parts for an intercooler kit


----------



## alpine (May 26, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (vw4sport)*

Hoses - you can get from Thermal Flex. Talk to Doug Scott, he is the one in charge of automotive hoses. I've actually ordered some from him and it turns out this is where Eurotech was/is getting them from. One benefit is you can get different lenghts. I got an 8" hose that allows my MAF to sit in the same location as it did with the stock airbox. No more banging it against the strut bar.
Oil feed and return lines - There is a NAPA store down the street from me that can make these up. I had them make me a return line and I think it was $20 bucks. High pressure hose with 90 degree fitting.
The one item I have not seen mentioned is the idler pulley. I just replaced mine and there is a washer in the front and backside that actually sit inside of the idler pulley bearing. In other words, you can not just get a bracket and bolt the pulley to it without those washers. I've noticed my belt sits real close to the edge of the pulley and all I need to do is get the back washer machined down a little and the belt will sit right in the middle of the pulley. Anyone have any info on these??


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (alpine)*

ever price silicone hose??
steel pipe is WAYY cheaper.
the oil lines can be purchased from http://www.jegs.com
youll have to make them your self. all you need is a hack saw, vise, and wrenches.


----------



## alpine (May 26, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (speed51133!)*

quote:[HR][/HR]ever price silicone hose??[HR][/HR]​Yep, the 8" yellow hose cost me $60 
quote:[HR][/HR]the oil lines can be purchased from http://www.jegs.com[HR][/HR]​There is just something about walking into a store and paying 20 bucks and 5 minutes later walking out with it. 
quote:[HR][/HR]youll have to make them your self. all you need is a hack saw, vise, and wrenches.[HR][/HR]​Was this in refrence to the washers I was talking about?? Looking at them I don't see how you can make them yourself. 

EDIT: I just re-read your post and realized you were still refering to the oil lines(smacks self in head). The one thing about having someone like NAPA making the hoses. they have the proper tool for crimping the fitting into the hose.


[Modified by alpine, 5:22 PM 9-25-2002]


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (alpine)*

ever price 8" of steel pipe???
for 60$ you can get like 8 feet!
no, i dont know about washers your talking about.
at http://www.jegs.com you can buy bulk hose, and the proper fittings.
NAPA does not sell AN fittings, or 37deg. flare, whatever you want to call them. I just like to use the same parts as race cars. Doesnt cost that much more, and you know its safe to use. I would not trust NAPA hose for oil lines.
thats just me.


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (speed51133!)*

quote:[HR][/HR]ever price 8" of steel pipe???
for 60$ you can get like 8 feet![HR][/HR]​Well, the beauty of this Homegrown kit is that if you feel like getting pretty hoses for $60, you can... if you feel like saving $50 and going with steel, you can







I personally would probably want my kit to be pretty








Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Blitzkrieg)*

NO what we need is for http://www.jrcmotorsports.com to make and idler pulley that is ribbed..? Why in the hell do we have to use flat belts just becouse one steel pulley is flat. 
That AC pulley was a bitch took 3 hours by my self. Or a bracket that keeps the sock belt tensiner would also be cool


----------



## vausVR6 (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Scooter98144)*

quote:[HR][/HR]NO what we need is for http://www.jrcmotorsports.com to make and idler pulley that is ribbed..? Why in the hell do we have to use flat belts just becouse one steel pulley is flat. 
That AC pulley was a bitch took 3 hours by my self. Or a bracket that keeps the sock belt tensiner would also be cool[HR][/HR]​Where would you find a double-sided belt the right length??
A bracket using the stock tensioner has been done and seemed like a good idea. My worry is that the stock tensioner is spring loaded and wouldn't be able to provide the tension needed for the belt to not slip.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Scooter98144)*

quote:[HR][/HR]NO what we need is for http://www.jrcmotorsports.com to make and idler pulley that is ribbed..? Why in the hell do we have to use flat belts just becouse one steel pulley is flat. [HR][/HR]​We run flat belts because the belt routing, with the current bracket and idler pulley layout, puts the backside of the belt against the ribbed AC pulley.
A bracket redesign that incorporates the stock tensioner, or some other active tensioner, would be nice.


----------



## Goobery69 (Nov 22, 1999)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Marty)*

What about the 10psi pulley?


----------



## Bostonian (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Goobery69)*

1g DSM's i believe carry 310cc injectors.


----------



## vausVR6 (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Goobery69)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What about the 10psi pulley?







[HR][/HR]​The pulley is the only 7-rib pulley vortech makes.


----------



## psi (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (vausVR6)*

I just installed a eurotech kit on a customer car(non ac vr6 mk2).I don't like the oil fitting at the filter housing set up at all.Its actually a 3/16"pipe thread that gets crossthreaded into the housing.I chose to buy a G60 oil banjo fitting and crossthread the oil line into that instead(and not ruin the filter housing).
All the oil lines are are hydraulic hosees.All you WI guys can get all the oil lines at Fleet and Farm.


----------



## ghettlo (May 20, 2001)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (psi)*

Any ideas on what sizes these hydraulic lines are? 
TTT


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (ghettlo)*

Some one else posted the the oil feed line is a -4 with a 90 and a 45. They said the oil return uses a -8 with what is about a 3" 90 elbow. Maybe some one who owns a digital camera could take pics of each part and lable them in photo shop.
Or do some archive serches of older kits that have benn sold. In the comming couple weeks I will also be posting tips on the install and things I learned.
Such as check your water pump does it wobble, is it going to take the strain of the added belt tension. Mine was wobbling when I put the kit on and by the after noon it started to leak. But that is an easy fix and as parts go is cheap insurance against it failing out on the highway..The wobble may also lead to belt slipping as well..?
Or how to support the engine then zip tie the radiator to the upper support this will let you take off the lower front supports that lets you get at the 3 bolts holding the oil filter. Buy a new O ring and just take off the whole filter. Clean every thing all up and it was not so hard. P.S thanks to Les at Eurotech on that tip as it works for the AC pulley as well
More to follow..
From the streets of Seattle


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Scooter98144)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Maybe some one who owns a digital camera could take pics of each part and lable them in photo shop.[HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I've got a camera and photoshop, but no SC... 2 out of 3 ain't bad


----------



## alpine (May 26, 2000)

I can take a picture of the oil return line since I have a spare one.


----------



## turbo8v (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Blitzkrieg)*

Alright I found a guy who has 6 v1's brand new. He would sell them for 850 shipped per unit but onl;y if wee took all six. I am willing to take 1 but need a little imput from you guys.


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (turbo8v)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Alright I found a guy who has 6 v1's brand new. He would sell them for 850 shipped per unit but onl;y if wee took all six. I am willing to take 1 but need a little imput from you guys. [HR][/HR]​Holy-bijolee... that's a nice price! I've got a few questions:
- Would they still be under warranty through Vortech?
- Are any of them polished?
- What method of payment can we use?


----------



## Redglivr6 (Jun 29, 2001)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Blitzkrieg)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Alright I found a guy who has 6 v1's brand new. He would sell them for 850 shipped per unit but onl;y if wee took all six. I am willing to take 1 but need a little imput from you guys. 
Holy-bijolee... that's a nice price! I've got a few questions:
- Would they still be under warranty through Vortech?
- Are any of them polished?
- What method of payment can we use?[HR][/HR]​Have any of you ever sat/driven a car that has a V1 in it??
My suggestion for all of you is to 
pay more and get the V2!!
you will be so much happy in the end!!
I know someone that is doing the same thing you are all trying to do!
he has oil lines
and brackets! He should be done soon! 
are you guys in a rush here? or is this a winter type project?


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (jazzgtivr6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I know someone that is doing the same thing you are all trying to do!
he has oil lines and brackets! He should be done soon! Are you guys in a rush here? or is this a winter type project?[HR][/HR]​I'm not in a rush at this time... I figure it'll take a while to get a complete listing of all the parts. I would like to start building by Spring, and hopefully have the parts list done by Winter... sooner if possible. If you or your friend could help us out, that would be great! Seems like a lot of people want a parts list, but not many are contributing to it.
From what I've heard, the V1 and V2 produce about the same amount of power, only the V1 is louder. For $850 shipped, I might be able to put-up with a little SC whine


----------



## 1sickjetta (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Blitzkrieg)*

quote:[HR][/HR]From what I've heard, the V1 and V2 produce about the same amount of power, only the V1 is louder. For $850 shipped, I might be able to put-up with a little SC whine







[HR][/HR]​ I'm also one of those guys that have been interested in getting a supercharger but the price would kill me(4g+!), if I could do it in the 2g range that would be great. I might be interested in the v1 for 850 if thats the correct charger for my application(94 corr vr6 in mk2) and if I can pay credit card? Let me know if and when you need the six guys. Thanks to everyone that is helping out w/ this. Oh and I to dont mind the supercharger whine either







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







-Chris.


[Modified by 1sickjetta, 2:02 AM 10-4-2002]


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (1sickjetta)*

Hey Guys,
Did you know EIP is making Vortech SC "add-ons", such as an intercooler and fuel management???
http://www.eiptuning.com/vr6superchargerupgrades/eipvortechscupgradespage.html 
I know EIP has a bad rep here on the Vortex, but their intercooler does look tasty







Too bad there is no price listed...


----------



## vausVR6 (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Blitzkrieg)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey Guys,
Did you know EIP is making Vortech SC "add-ons", such as an intercooler and fuel management???
http://www.eiptuning.com/vr6superchargerupgrades/eipvortechscupgradespage.html 
I know EIP has a bad rep here on the Vortex, but their intercooler does look tasty







Too bad there is no price listed...[HR][/HR]​$1300!!! Someone needs to build one of those too


----------



## Redglivr6 (Jun 29, 2001)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Blitzkrieg)*

quote:[HR][/HR]From what I've heard, the V1 and V2 produce about the same amount of power, only the V1 is louder. For $850 shipped, I might be able to put-up with a little SC whine







[HR][/HR]​Alittle whine is an understatement!
The thing sounds like a blender full of marbles!!
I hated mine
Took it off and sold it! A V1 that is!
put your right 
$850 is a smoking deal!
anyone have some sound clips??
V1 vs V2??
From my understanding 
Looks like your coming close to 
1800??


----------



## vws4life (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (jazzgtivr6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Alright I found a guy who has 6 v1's brand new. He would sell them for 850 shipped per unit but onl;y if wee took all six. I am willing to take 1 but need a little imput from you guys. 
Holy-bijolee... that's a nice price! I've got a few questions:
- Would they still be under warranty through Vortech?
- Are any of them polished?
- What method of payment can we use?
Have any of you ever sat/driven a car that has a V1 in it??
My suggestion for all of you is to 
pay more and get the V2!!
you will be so much happy in the end!!
I know someone that is doing the same thing you are all trying to do!
he has oil lines
and brackets! He should be done soon! 
are you guys in a rush here? or is this a winter type project?[HR][/HR]​Hey if this "group SC buy" isn't going to happen on the 6 V1's until December/January count me in. They are new, but will there still be a factory (1 year) warantee???
I too, can deal with a little whine to save $750. 
Hell, I'll just have to put a system in the C


----------



## 1sickjetta (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (jazzgtivr6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]anyone have some sound clips??
V1 vs V2??[HR][/HR]​ I doubt its the same but here was one at Z http://www.centralboardshop.com/zeng.mpg -Chris.


----------



## ghettlo (May 20, 2001)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (1sickjetta)*

850 is a smoking deal..........but if the v1 is truly that loud I dont think I would want one. At first it would probably be cool, but after a few months the sound would drive me crazy. I dont know if I am even going to do this anymore, I dont want to lose my dual rounds (I started modding because of these headlights







)


[Modified by ghettlo, 9:29 AM 10-5-2002]


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (ghettlo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I dont know if I am even going to do this anymore, I dont want to lose my dual rounds (I started modding because of these headlights







)[HR][/HR]​Ghettlo;
You can do a Vortech SC and keep your Hella's... here's my friend Brendon's setup:








He's got a V1 and his car just sounds like a monster







I don't think he really cares what his car sounds like just so long as it's fast! He also has water injection, cams, and had his engine blue-printed.
I have Hella dual-rounds too, so I'll have to figure-out how to make them work as well.


----------



## Redglivr6 (Jun 29, 2001)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Blitzkrieg)*

here are the oil lines!








I think the price is around $115
Earls fittings!
is this a good price?


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (jazzgtivr6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]here are the oil lines! I think the price is around $115 Earls fittings! is this a good price?[HR][/HR]​Dang, those sure are pretty







When I had half my Eurotech kit (long story, don't ask), the oil line wasn't braided stainless steel nor were the ends annodized, it just looked like a normal rubber hose with steel (?) ends. So, I 'spose, depending on how much you want to spend on your kit, you could spend $115 and get a pretty set, but I think you could spend considerably less, although I have yet to find a part number and length for this kit... wish I would've though about this when I had the Eurotech kit in my possession


----------



## turbo8v (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Blitzkrieg)*

Alright deal was for the wrong direction of spin on the charger....Can someone post the exact direction of rotation and also any other specs we need to match the ams kit.....Let me know because I will make a few more phone calls and get us the best price we need


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (turbo8v)*

Well the exact spin would of course be the other direction..







Counter clockwise. Yes that is a nice oil feed line. Now some one should Photo shop it with text saying what size and length every thing is. My oil line is a little extra long. This is kinda nice as you can disconect the oil oil return line but not have to undo the oil feed.
Like about 30" I think.
115 seems a little high I have seen fittings like that for as little as 15 to 20. bucks each. Just depends on the type and style


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Scooter98144)*

I could do em for $100 a set shipped. They are earls fittings and earls performoflex hose. The best you can get.


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Scooter98144)*

I am speaking with a distibutor for Vortech and also waiting for a Vortech engineer to call back on other possible units (V5 or V9) for possible use over the V1/V2 SQ. If you want details, email me.


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (rhussjr)*

I would LIKE to put out a big THUMBS up to http://www.JrcMotorsports.com as he has been very helpfull with my kit and gettting me things I need in a timley fashion. Also his prices have been very good.
So let give this guy your orders for bracket kits and any thing else you need. Also I am near the West Coast distributor of Voretech parts and can assist in rebuilds or swapping units from one model to the other. The shop is great and the guys are real cool.
http://www.JrcMotorsports.com


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Scooter98144)*

Scooter98144,
What exactly did you order from JRC and how much did the stuff cost? I can add 'em to the "list of suppliers" if I know what they supply (their website doesn't help much.)


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Blitzkrieg)*

I bought a used kit he had gotten to prto type the brackets along with a set of Accel 30# injectors. He has also been a good sorce of info. As he is now the main person who is selling brackets he can us some good press.
Also AMS mentions how these none AMS kits are not Carb Exempt. Well the charger itself has a carb exempt number on it so I see no problems with that as well.
Good luck and if people need any tips on installing this kit I have a few and can responed to IM's all day long..


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Scooter98144)*

CARB exemption will depend on Software and fueling choice. Nothing is avail that will be carb exempt and also put down decent power.


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (MKII16v)*

Well for most of us OBD1 guys with the atp chip and a good cat should have no problems with emisions. Well at least in the none Anal states. Here in WA they are pretty easy to pas..


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (rhussjr)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif For an honest business.. i've been dealing with Rodney for 7 years.. 
R


----------



## MidNiteVR6 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (yellowslc)*

Any new updates on this?? If it can be done I'd like to start putting the pieces together next month when i have some more money


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (MidNiteVR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Any new updates on this?? If it can be done I'd like to start putting the pieces together next month when i have some more money







[HR][/HR]​Well, it seems to me as though we are still pretty far away from having a comprehensive parts list







I know there are enough people on the 'Tex that already have Vortech SC's and could tell us everything we need to know, but I suppose I wouldn't exactly be too willing to spend a bunch of my time creating a parts list for something I already have. Hopefully some "generous soles" will pipe-in here soon and help out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Blitzkrieg)*

Well I would start by telling people to get a complet bracket kit from http://www.JRCmotorsports.com then to get a pre taped oil pan and if oBD1 a chip from ATP. Then purchase a Vortech V2 SQ from some were..
The list may be a tad tuff as a few of these things can be done in difrent ways depend on the money you are willing to spend.
Already just the parts I have listed will cost almost 2,500 new. Unless you find a screeming deal. You still need to buy a belt and some pipe and 3" Samco parts.. You also need an Air cleaner.
So all said and done you are nearly at the cost of buying it from Eurotech..?


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Scooter98144)*

Well, I'm would like to create a "bare-bones" list that is comprised of the minimum you would need to create the kit, and then list "options/add-ons". Obviously, things like stainless steel braided oil lines with anodized fittings would fall into the "options" category.
quote:[HR][/HR]So all said and done you are nearly at the cost of buying it from Eurotech..?[HR][/HR]​Well, I guess I'm not going to say much here (do a search for something like "Venom Eurotech group buy"), but all I will say is that I'd be tempted to buy the kit from Eurotech if I could purchase it with a creditcard. I don't feel safe writing out a money order for $3,000 based on my past experience with Eurotech. A money order gives me no protection if something goes wrong or I need to return anything.


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Blitzkrieg)*

I agree with you. Never make a large purchase like that in cash.. I almost bought a Z kit from a guy in Maine. But he egged out half way through claiming Pay-Pal was to hard to figure out.
Then wanted cash.. I said no thanks and got the used Vortech kit instead.
Now the person who bought the Z kit is out his money and has yet to see it.
The person claims it was shipped wrong and it is a cluster F***.. Plus he is no longer responding to Emails..? 
What this parts list WILL let people do is source parts as the pocket book allows.. Like one week get the brakets hoses and stuff then latter find the charger so on and so on.
It can be real tuff to drop 3 grand all at one time.


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Scooter98144)*

Well.. sounds like it's time to put the squeeze on JRCmotorsports to offer a kit.. hint hint.. he's honest and setup for credit card sales now.. an option for the impatient?
R


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Scooter98144)*

The atp oil pan will not work well as the return fitting is a -10 and on the back of the pan. The Vortech kits typically use a -8 for the return and the fitting is welded on the side between 2 of the bolt holes. I have acsess to the Votech idler for $65 shipped. AMS wants $80 I believe


----------



## MidNiteVR6 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (MKII16v)*

I guess im still kinda confussed on what i would need to get in total for the kit. So far i got charger, brackets, chip, injectors, belt(still kinda confussed as to what kind), machined ac pulley, oil lines with tapped oil pan, hoses, anything else?


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (MKII16v)*



> The atp oil pan will not work well as the return fitting is a -10 and on the back of the pan. The Vortech kits typically use a -8 for the return and the fitting is welded on the side between 2 of the bolt holes. I have acsess to the Votech idler for $65 shipped. AMS wants $80 I believe [/QUOTE
> 
> That is good to know about the oil pan not working. I had heard that you do not have to weld it. Seems like I saw a post were some one just drilled a hole and used some kinf of bolt in fitting. But I bet if you got a new oil pan from http://www.parts4vws.com That it would not be hard to find a shop to weld the fitting on for a few bucks. Only take a few minutes, mine looks MIG welded but TIG would look better.
> 
> Also a note on the noise from a V1.. I think a large part of it is the belt tension at first it was SUPER loud but I have sense loosend the belt and the noise is not neer so bad. So I am guessing you want to play with that so it is just tight enough to not slip not much more or it gets real loud and puts added strain on the other pulley bearings..


----------



## ghettlo (May 20, 2001)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Scooter98144)*

Well, I am currently working on a group buy of sorts with a vortech distributor, his price was 1500 for a single v2sq so hopefully we could get a brand new warrantied blower for 1300 or so if we buy like 6. Also how do you tension the belt on this setup? Do you have to buy a new tensioner set up?
thanx- Joe


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (ghettlo)*

Belt tension is by a bolt on the brackets that you tighten them clamp two bolts to hold it in place.


----------



## MidNiteVR6 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (ghettlo)*

At 1300 you can put me down for one, isnt the idler pulley the tesioner?


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (MidNiteVR6)*

Nope the idler pulley is mounted to a plate that is then bolted to the alternator. The tension is set from the large main bracket.


----------



## MidNiteVR6 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Scooter98144)*

You know what would be nice? An explanation of all parts and maybe even some pictures of the vortech kit. I cant seem to find any good detailed pictures, I know for my self that pictures help alot, when trying to understand how things work.


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Brackets are due to be in on Wednesday*

I expect that I will have the first six sets of brackets in on Wednesday. I will be putting together hardware packages as well (bolts, washers and spacers) to complete the installation to the engine. The brackets will be cadium plated to prevent rust and give a first quality finish. Hardware packages will be about $65 (spacers alone are $40). Brackets are $350. One set of the six are already sold and will be shipped to Li in Hong Kong.







That will leave two sets of the older desgin and three sets of the new design (95 to 99 - with bosses on the block).


----------



## MidNiteVR6 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: Brackets are due to be in on Wednesday (rhussjr)*

Ok so I think this is all I'm gonna need for my kit but if anyone knows of anything else please let me know








Charger
Chip
Injectors
Brackets
Oil Pan
Fitting
Belts
Idler
Tensioner
AC Pulley
Hose Kit
Oil Lines
Oil Cooler
Skid Plate
Fuel Pump
p.s. some things are items im gonna add myself


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Blitzkrieg)*

I've got a buddy with the AMS SC kit and I'd like to get together with him sometime to create a parts list and hopefully get some detailed pictures of his kit... but don't hold your breath on this happening soon 'cause I haven't got a lot of free time. It would be great if someone could get pictures of an AMS kit before it was installed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I also emailed JRC Motorsports regarding their mounting brackets and got no reply










[Modified by Blitzkrieg, 6:31 PM 10-11-2002]


----------



## MidNiteVR6 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Blitzkrieg)*

Well That would be great and I got time so whenever you can


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Blitzkrieg)*

I received and replied to your email on all your questions, as you were concerned with the possible size of the V5 being larger and not working with your Hellas and choosing to use the V2-SQ.
As for parts, the following is what all is needed:
Charger (V1-S, V2-SQ or V5-G trim)
Brackets (six pieces in all)
Hardware kit (bolts, washers and spacers)
Air filters (RC-3180 or RX-3920 & 62-1390 for the Secondary air pump)
Belt (7 Rib - 61.5" long)
Oil Feed line (-04 ~30" long w/ 1 straight & 1 45 or 90 degree fittings)
Oil Feed fittings (-04 - 10 x 1.0 fitting ; -04 - 1/8 NPT 90 degree)
Oil Return line (-08 ~ 18" long w/ 2 straight fittings)
Oil Return fittings (1 -08 - 3/8 NPT & 1 -08 weld on for oil pan)
Silicone connectors ( 3" 90 degree, 3" hump, 3" 45 degree)
Clamps (6 2.75"- 3.50" worm gear clamps with rolled edges or liner, 1 3.25"- 4.00" for air filter & 1 1.25"- 1.75" for Sec. air pump)
Fueling items:
Software (GIAC or ATP)
4 Bar FPR
310 cc injectors (high imp.) I would suggest the Accel units


----------



## MidNiteVR6 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (rhussjr)*

Hey Thanks alot thats the best answer i've gotten so far


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (MidNiteVR6)*

And again JRCmotoorsports come through. I like how a smaller shop has stepped up and done more promoting and support for a supercharger kit than AMS has done in the last couple years..
That is a perfect list as it explaind the type and size of the needed fittings.
Now I just need that DARN chip..


----------



## MidNiteVR6 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Scooter98144)*

Of that list what items does JRC carry? I'm all about supportting small business


----------



## Boge VR6 (Aug 24, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (MidNiteVR6)*

what about teh littel spacers that hold teh idler pulley on?? or was that covered in the "hardware bag".. may be interested in one of these "kits" ..


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Boge VR6)*

Yes, the hardware has the spacers for the alternator and idler pulley. The hardware will be stainless steel (except for the two alternator bolts, unless I can locate them). As for items that are available, all pieces we have access to (chargers, filters, belts, chips, injectors and etc...). Maybe, if those that are interested, I can place a large order with say "Summit or Jegs" and order the injectors, filters and etc. at one time, possibly saving some cash. Just email me with anything in the list that you would want and we will put together a general consensus of who wants what and go from there. Also, send me you ECU codes, as I can order all the chips that everyone will need.


----------



## Boge VR6 (Aug 24, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (rhussjr)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif wish someone did thsi 3 years ago .. good work men


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Boge VR6)*

Go read the 12 pound pulley post as well. I would also like to help promote the building af an affordable inter cooler kit. 
Say a kit were you do a core charge for the upper intake manifold and you get back one were it has been rebuit as to relocate the throttle body..
Seems like the Vortech gets DAM hot and if we cool that sucker down we will get more power with out having to raise boost or being able to raise boost a couple pounds with out bad side affects. That is as long as fueling does not become to tuff.
From the streets of Seattle
Scott Sauer


----------



## bollo (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Scooter98144)*

anyone total this up yet??? Last time I did i came out right around 3g's... and that INCLUDES the proper chip and fueling.... However, if the blowers can be gotten as low as 1300... it makes this much more appealing....


----------



## turbo8v (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (bollo)*

If you watch ebay like I do you see v1 on there all the time going for like 600 used and like 950 new...At least 1 every two weeks.


----------



## ghettlo (May 20, 2001)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (turbo8v)*

Well the guy I was dealing with got back to me and the lowest he can offer the v2-sq is the original price........still a few hundred under list but I am still


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (ghettlo)*

I could take a pic of me Eurotech charger setup because it's still out of the car and brand new but you guys gotta post the pic be that the only thing I cannot do so let me know if you ant me to take a pic of the setup so everybody see what there working with


----------



## JettaGLXdriver (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (benzivr6)*

I sent you a PM Benzi about hosting...Email pics to me.


----------



## MidNiteVR6 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (JettaGLXdriver)*

That Would be sweet!!


----------



## JettaGLXdriver (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (MidNiteVR6)*

OK here are pics of Vortech kit.


----------



## JettaGLXdriver (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (JettaGLXdriver)*

Special thanks goes out to BenziVR6 for taking pics and emailing them to me so I can host them up...
I also got a responce from ATP about OBD1 chip for VR6 with Vortech.. Here is copy of responce.
Mike,
The chip is $295 for the OBD I cars. Give us a call if you would like to order. The chip is designed to work with 310cc injectors.
510.445.1682
ATP


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (JettaGLXdriver)*

WOW.. Those are some great pics. With those and the list folks should have a much easyier time putting one together.








I can not wait to get the new chip in this weekend. Very curius to see and feel how much diffrent it runs with that as I only have the stock chip and injectors.
Again congrats on some great pics.
I had also been chatting with some one about how cool a cogged belt set up would be..


----------



## MidNiteVR6 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Scooter98144)*

Some instalation instructions would be nice too








Thanks also that really helps


[Modified by MidNiteVR6, 10:52 AM 10-15-2002]


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (MidNiteVR6)*

I have said instructions any one wanting them please Email [email protected] and ask. It is like a 1.2 meg PDF file. 
But it is only ok as it has you do a lot of unneeded steps.


----------



## JettaGLXdriver (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (vw4sport)*

scooter email me them instructions dood I will host the PDF up too.


----------



## silverraddo (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Blitzkrieg)*

FYI Guys... I just ordered my idler pulley and 7-rib pulley straight from Vortech. The idler pulley (w/bearing) cost $50.49 and the 7-rib cost $68.50. Part #'s are:
idler: 4FK016-021 (w/o bearing), 4FK116-021 (w/ bearing)
7-rib: 2A037-312
Also, I spoke with George @ ATP and I will be getting my chip soon!







He wanted me to send in my stock chip so he could verify the ECU code. I read off "258 CD" and he was confused because I told him that my car was distributored and he stated that 258 CD is suppose to be coilpack. So anyways once that's cleared up I should have my chip soon after I fork over the $295







.
I'm about 90% done with my DIY kit install. I just need to put on the tapped oil pan, put the idler&7-rib pullies on, finalize the wiring for my EGT, Fuel Pressure, Oil Pressure, and A/F gauges, throw on the belt, throw on the chip, and a few other minor things. Needless to say, I'm totally excited and can't wait. My car has been sitting in the garage for almost a month now. Luckily I've got another car to commute to work with ('96 GLX







).
Anyways... sorry for the long rant. Any questions, feel free to ask and I'll trry to respond asap. Unfortunately, I'm not on the 'tex as much as i'd like to be!








Regards,
Abe- [email protected]


----------



## silverraddo (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Blitzkrieg)*

One other thing... I don't recall seeing any mention about colder plugs. Bosch F6DTC's will be needed. Cheapest I found was $3.50 each at GPRparts.com. Contact Dave at x502 and tell him Abe sent ya! If I think of anything else, I'll be sure to chime in. [Dam!!! It's getting late. I gotta be at work in 5 hours














] Peace!


----------



## silverraddo (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (MKII16v)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The atp oil pan will not work well as the return fitting is a -10 and on the back of the pan. The Vortech kits typically use a -8 for the return and the fitting is welded on the side between 2 of the bolt holes.[HR][/HR]​Sorry... but I'm gonna have to disagree here. All you need is a -10AN to 
-8AN reducer to make it work:


----------



## JettaGLXdriver (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (silverraddo)*

Dude thanks so much for the continued input.. We keep this up and we will be able to do a full parts list with instructions and it'll be easy.. WOOT..
Are you upgrading injectors like ATP said their chip is for?


----------



## silverraddo (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (JettaGLXdriver)*

quote:[HR][/HR]... Are you upgrading injectors like ATP said their chip is for?[HR][/HR]​Ford Motorsport 30# Injectors are already in! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (silverraddo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I don't recall seeing any mention about colder plugs. Bosch F6DTC's will be needed.[HR][/HR]​Pardon my ignorance, but why do we need different plugs? I know that when I had part of the EuroTech SC kit in my grubby little hands, it did come with spark plugs, but I wasn't sure why. 
I had asked some questions about spark plugs a while back (not for forced induction), and I'm pretty sure NGK plugs were recommended for our cars... any reason why you're recommending Bosch? I'm not saying you're wrong, I just want to know why


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Blitzkrieg)*

A one step cooler plug is recomended to prevent detonation (I use the Bosch F6DTC - 16V plugs).


----------



## silverraddo (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Blitzkrieg)*

Yes... what *rhussjr* said. Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vausVR6 (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (silverraddo)*

Denso Iridium IK-22's work very well also but they're pricey.


----------



## MidNiteVR6 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (silverraddo)*

you guys are great you have given me some much information
Thank You very much


----------



## JettaGLXdriver (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (MidNiteVR6)*

Awwww all this love is making me feel all funny inside.. Hugs for everyone... 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.Oopss forget I said that there.. Nothing really happened.. Keep up the good work guys.


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (JettaGLXdriver)*

So what are the best plugs you could buy for a S/C application?


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (benzivr6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So what are the best plugs you could buy for a S/C application?[HR][/HR]​Good question... I dunno







Since NGK's are the original plugs on my car ('97 GTI VR6) and it seems as though they've been recommended to me as the best replacement plugs as well, I'd be inclined to go with them again if I could only figure-out which ones work and have a slightly cooler temperature rating. The part number for the normal plantnium NGK plugs for my car is BKR5EKUP, so I'm assuming a plug with a cooler plug would be a BKR6EKUP or BKR7KUP: http://www.ngksparkplugs.com 
BTW, for those of you who don't know squat about engines like me and didn't understand all the "cooler plug" and detonation stuff of the earlier posts, this page does a good job of explaining all that jung: http://www.ngksparkplugs.com/techinfo/spark_plugs/overview.asp 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by Blitzkrieg, 10:36 PM 10-16-2002]


----------



## Boge VR6 (Aug 24, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Blitzkrieg)*

audi s4 oldschool plugs are the best, but pricey .. liek 14+ a pop. and NOT readily available.


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Boge VR6)*

S o whats the part number on those S4 plugs playa?


----------



## Boge VR6 (Aug 24, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (benzivr6)*

hahaha, i can get it tomrrow, i will try and post up tomrrow nite, to shot to go in teh garage right now at this time to pull a plug.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Boge VR6)*

Why are they the best?


----------



## Boge VR6 (Aug 24, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Marty)*

because they are ..







i imed you last nite, no answer??


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Boge VR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]because they are ..







i imed you last nite, no answer?? [HR][/HR]​Yeah, I was up all night doing homework, as usual...


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Boge VR6)*

Well, I ordered a 7-rib pulley and several idler pullies yesterday, along with the bolt/washer/keyway for the charger and the oil feed nozzle fitting from my Vortech dealer. We test fitted a V1 and it is a perfect fit. Brackets are back from the platers and we will have the spacers finished tomorrow. The first set of brackets will be sent out on Monday, as I will be going by the hardware supply to pick up hardware for six sets of brackets. I have some pricing on the V1, V2 and V5 chargers if anyone wants one. The pricing is a little better than Superchargersonline.com. I will be using the V5 for my test/demo car. Once I finish up on my Passat Wagen (painting and putting it back together), I will pull the Jetta off the road to start work on the intercooler system. Three sets of brackets are already claimed, so I have two old design and one newer design sets still available.


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (rhussjr)*

*rhussjr*;
So, do you intend to ever make more brackets or no? If there is enough interest, would you create more? Seems like you're the only one I've heard of so far that is making brackets... w/o brackets, we're all kind of screwed








Why did you decide on the V5?!?!? Did you just have one laying around or something?


[Modified by Blitzkrieg, 1:49 PM 10-17-2002]


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Blitzkrieg)*

I do intend on making more brackets, but only until I get down to one set will I start on the next batch (which I will take orders for). I am choosing the V5 because it is better suited for the smaller displacement motors (2.0 - 4.0 liter). The V5 will give a better low end kick, since it spools quicker and will also serve the purpose for higher rpm use. I have been speaking with Vortech and my distributor on the whole line of chargers that we can use (V1, V2 and V5).


----------



## MidNiteVR6 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (rhussjr)*

So whats the price for the V5?


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (MidNiteVR6)*

One "issue" I have with the V5, as I already mentioned to Rodney, is that the V5 is actually a little larger than the V1 or V2 (according to the Vortech website.) That may not be an issue for some, but for those of us with the Hella dual-rounds, I don't think the V5 would even be an option as the V1/V2 will already be a tight fit.


----------



## Boge VR6 (Aug 24, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Blitzkrieg)*

take teh lighst out ..







, teh v5 woudl be much better, i was told that when it first came out, much more siutable for teh 6 cyl. car. its just a hair bigger than teh v1.


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (MidNiteVR6)*

IM'd the info on the V5 to you.
Well, since I have the MKIV look lights in my Jetta, I can opt for the V5







.
I also will be looking at fabbing the outlet pipe as a one piece part (integrating the MAF into the pipe and providing a connector for the BOV).


----------



## silverraddo (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (rhussjr)*

Does anyone (rhussjr, boge, marty???) know what the torque spec for the 7-rib pulley should be. I applied loctite and torqued it to 18'lbs. Think that'll be okay? Also... along with the 7-rib, I received my idler pulley with bearing but I don't have the other hardware. Can anyone tell me the specifics on the bolt, washers, spacers, etc needed for the idler pulley install? Thanks in advance!
Abe


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (silverraddo)*

18-22 should do it. As for the bolt for the idler, it is a M8 X 50. You will need a flat washer. The spacers, I will be making.


----------



## silverraddo (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (rhussjr)*

quote:[HR][/HR]18-22 should do it. As for the bolt for the idler, it is a M8 X 50. You will need a flat washer. The spacers, I will be making.[HR][/HR]​Thanks for the info, rhussjr! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Would you be willing to IM me the spacer specs so I could have them made? If not, how much do you want for them? Thanks! -Abe


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (silverraddo)*

The spacers are $40 for all four of them or $65 for the hardware package.
I spoke with the pulley company today and the price for custom 7-rib pullies are $85 each (in aluminum or steel). Thinking of having 3.00, 2.87, 2.62 & 2.50" pullies made. Give me some feedback to what you would be interested in. I think that the 3.00" will work with no tuning changes, since it will only give about 2 PSI more of boost.


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (rhussjr)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I think that the 3.00" will work with no tuning changes, since it will only give about 2 PSI more of boost.[HR][/HR]​Ooh... this is starting to get interesting!







If we could figure-out how to design a home-built SC kit that puts-out close to 300 whp, I'd be one super happy-camper! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Blitzkrieg)*

Well you wana make sure you do not over tax the new ATP chip and injectors.. I would love to see a cogged pulley set as you would only need to make 3 pulleys..








Cogged would rule..


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Scooter98144)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Cogged would rule..







[HR][/HR]​Wouldn't creating a cogged system require that the belt be ribbed on BOTH sides? I thought that was a major reason why no cogged system has developed yet...


----------



## ghettlo (May 20, 2001)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Blitzkrieg)*

Well I am thinking about starting to buy pieces for my kit! If I can get the brackets now I think that is going to be my firts buy. I am getting prices from my guy on the idler and 7 rib pullies, but I wont order those until I get my charger. Is someone positive though that that is the right number for the charger? I am talking about the v2 sq? please let me know- Joe


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (ghettlo)*

Unless I am wrong a cogged pulley belt is only cogged on one side..So this should only require 3 pulleys or as few as two if Vortech had a pulley for the charger it's self.?
I think this and intercooling are the two biggest improvments we could make to a Vortech kit. Cogged would get rid of belts slippage and LOWER tension on the other bearings
We all know how nice and intercooler would be as it would let us run a bit more boost aiding in lower rpm power and High end power as well.
But I am not an enginer and do not know how hard a cogged pulley set would be to make.


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Scooter98144)*

Everyone can forget the cogged belt setup, because you will have to have a crank and alternator pulley that is cogged as well to make it work.
Well anyway, here is what I have to show you, "finished brackets!" The ones pictured are for Li in Hong Kong (I am suppling him the belt and idler pulley, as well as hardware. I will finish the spacers on Sunday so that I can get his set out the first of next week.



































[Modified by rhussjr, 7:33 PM 10-18-2002]


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (rhussjr)*

The brackets look good, rhussjr! Just to confirm, the latest version of your brackets don't require a person to tap the engine block to mount them, is this correct?


----------



## MidNiteVR6 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Blitzkrieg)*

It looks like the hole for the tapped bolt is still there but year the brackets look great. I figure about the time the next brackets are done I'll be getting mine.


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Blitzkrieg)*

The design pictured above, which is the early design, has the hole provided for those who want or feel the need to drill and tap the head for the upper bolt. I never did on my previous system, but with the newer design bracket (pictured below), which is for 95 and newer VR6's, make use of the existing holes in the block, which are already tapped.


----------



## MidNiteVR6 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (rhussjr)*

Sweet That probably the only thing i didnt want to do. They really do look great BTW


----------



## silverraddo (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (rhussjr)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The spacers are $40 for all four of them or $65 for the hardware package...[HR][/HR]​rhussjr- I may have done a bad job describing what I'm actually looking for. I already have all the brackets & spacers. I only need the hardware to mount the idler pulley to the bracket. So I will need the M8 x 80 bolt , flat washer, and what else? Is there a collar or sleeve that's needed. Thanks! Sorry for the confusion.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by silverraddo, 5:13 PM 10-18-2002]


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (silverraddo)*

There are two different spacers used on the kit (one set for the alternator bracket & one set for the idler pulley). If you need the idler pulley spacers, they are $20, if you need the alternator spacers, they are $20.


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (rhussjr)*

*rhussjr*;
Now you just need to make a page on the JRC Motorsports website for these brackets so I can tell people where to go to them via the page I created for this project on the Venom website


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Blitzkrieg)*

I updated the website tonight to get things rolling. I will add more photos soon.


----------



## ghettlo (May 20, 2001)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (vw4sport)*

So what are some people figures on the total cost of the kit so far? Just trying to get an estimate of where i need to be.


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (ghettlo)*

It is going to depend a lot on the blower you buy. Do you find a CCW unit for cheap on Ebay.. Or a new V2-SQ from Vortech. 
I would ball park it around 2800 to 3200 maybe..
Really not sure but you can buy parts as money comes in rather than having to get it all at one time..


----------



## MidNiteVR6 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Scooter98144)*

My custom kit at around 3800 juet to let you know, but i added a few extra things


----------



## JettaGLXdriver (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (MidNiteVR6)*

I am working on building my own brackets.. Those look nice but I cannot justify that cost for what you get.


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*More info...*

I have 5 belts that are being shipping in to me, so if anyone is having a hard time locating one. These are the Goodyear Gator-back belts, which grip very well.


----------



## JettaGLXdriver (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: More info... (rhussjr)*

I have a machinist I work with who builds steam engines and he has a machine shop at home too who said we can build those bracket kits pretty cheap. I could possibly build us a batch of these if others are interested. If he does like a batch of 5-10 we can cut cost down.


----------



## FuriousGeorge!! (Apr 7, 2002)

*Re: More info... (JettaGLXdriver)*

I really don't see anything really outrageous with that price. I'm a machinist and usually a big complainer when it comes to some prices these boys come up with, but this doesn't seem bad. I think I would have a real problem turning out a set in 5 or 6 hours on a wire edm then milling the holes on a limited run like of like 10 or 20. I don't know how much faster water, laser, or band-saw could be. If you can do it, definately more power to ya though.
Good thread fellahs, keep it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: More info... (FuriousGeorge!!)*

Well, I am ordering a few air filters later today and by the weeks end, I will be ordering my V5 for the demo car. Also, as a few of you recall, Velocity was working on a light weight crank pulley for the VR6's that was stock diameter (for the s/c'd cars). Since they no longer are available, I will be sending out the drawings and a pulley to the company that I have been dealing with to get one made. If anyone is interested, send me an email and I will keep you updated on the progress.


----------



## MidNiteVR6 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: More info... (rhussjr)*

Just curious..you keep ordering all these parts, are you putting together your own kit to sell as a whole kit?


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: More info... (MidNiteVR6)*

I am working on putting together a kit (right now, for my demo car), then once things are worked out, I may consider offering a "complete kit". My main goal is something that we all are interested in "intercooling". I will work on the A3 kit first, then others.


----------



## Goobery69 (Nov 22, 1999)

*Re: More info... (rhussjr)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I am working on putting together a kit (right now, for my demo car), then once things are worked out, I may consider offering a "complete kit". My main goal is something that we all are interested in "intercooling". I will work on the A3 kit first, then others.[HR][/HR]​Wasn't the purpose of this thread to AVOID buying a kit that we could piece together ourselfs? Hence the open sharing of information?


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: More info... (Goobery69)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Wasn't the purpose of this thread to AVOID buying a kit that we could piece together ourselfs? Hence the open sharing of information?[HR][/HR]​True, but the more competitors there are offering the same product, the lower the price will have to be or their product won't sell







That, and hopefully the fueling issue will be resolved by anyone opting to create a new kit. 
As much as I'd like to build my own kit, if the price is right and the kit works, I'd be willing to save myself the hassle of hunting for all those parts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: More info... (Goobery69)*

You would be very welcome to do just that.. He was not saying he would not sell parts such as a bracket kit.
If I were to guess he is working toward a mix and match.. If you can get it cheaper else were good luck.. But if he also has a complete kit to compete with the two other companys then maybe we will see the prices come down a little.
It would depend on how handy you are and how willing you are at assembling parts and peices..?
Heck "Brackets. Go gets some 1/4" plate and hand cut your own.. Get a drill and drill and tap the wholes..? Good luck.
Or the oill pan hit a few wrecking yards get a good one for a few bucks and weld the fitting on your self. 
It is going to be up to each person to decide what route to take but nothing wrong with having a complete kit.


----------



## Goobery69 (Nov 22, 1999)

*Re: More info... (Scooter98144)*

lol...first year University economics will tell you that there are too many independant firms to direclty influence price...(I paid alot of money to take that course and I felt like acting smart ok







) so yea he could peice together a kit but would AMS or Eurotech drop their prices? Most likely not....
It just kinda burns me up that someone always has to try and find a way to profit out of every situation. Especially since everyone has come together even guys who shelled out money for the AMS or Eurospeed kits have been very unselfish and helped fill in some missing pieces. If you want a kit but your too lazy or not crafty enough to make your own well, there already exists such a solution...call AMS or Eurotech their prices aren't far off from what this kit is costing us to put together, unless you find a used charger. After-all you said you wouldn't mind paying the "added cost for convenience" so what's stopping you?
I'm sure the rest of us who stick glued to this thread are willing to spend some time and effort to do the leg work and source out the parts to save a buck or two.


----------



## JettaGLXdriver (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: More info... (Goobery69)*

Hell yeah the DIY is what this thread is all about.
I was considering putting a little markup on the brackets that machinst are gonna make for me after thinking about it that would be a injustice to everyone who has chipped in to build this to this point. 
I will see how he likes making mine then I will ask him if he wants to make more and what will his cost be?

Blitz why is the Venom forum so dead?


[Modified by JettaGLXdriver, 4:15 AM 10-23-2002]


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: More info... (Scooter98144)*

Scooter is correct, as long as the market is there, I will offer the brackets as a package. If I offer a complete kit, it will be for export only, as my first set of brackets are headed to Hong Kong today (I get more business from overseas than the USA, go figure.) I just got a back order request for 20 MSD 7AL-3's (Now, there is a chunck of change "$10K".)


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: More info... (Goobery69)*

quote:[HR][/HR]lol...first year University economics will tell you that there are too many independant firms to direclty influence price...(I paid alot of money to take that course and I felt like acting smart ok







)[HR][/HR]​hehe... one of my degrees is in business managment and I took expensive economics classes as well







A prime example of competitors moving into the market which resulted in a price drop was that of the Quaife LSD. They used to be well over a grand, then the Peloquin LSD hit the market and the prices of the Quaifes were forced to drop like a rock. 
If someone can make a Vortech SC kit that is less money than the two current kits and is just as good, who do you think is going to win? Heck, even if this kit costs *the same* as the competitor's kits, but the new company offers top-notch customer service, that alone would be enough for me to buy from them








Anyway, yes, this post is about doing-it-yourself, and as far as I'm concerned, the more people who want to make parts and profit from them, the better, because it gives us more options in the long run.


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Well...*

I only have two sets of brackets left, one early set and one late set. It looks like there will be several people with chargers going on soon. I will have my V5 by the first of November, so once I get my Passat on the road (getting painted next week







) I will start the intercooler system by the early December.


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: Well... (rhussjr)*

If someone is looking to get a charger quick, here is a V2 that is exactly what will be needed to fit the VR6. It is a CCW rotation unit and is polished, not a bad deal. Just get a pulley, belt and idler...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1871127172


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Well... (rhussjr)*

If someone's looking for a complete V2-SQ kit in perfect condition and wants to avoid the hassle... check my sig. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: Well... (Marty)*

I would like to ask a question rhussjr? Almost all Vortech equipped vr6 with a custom I/C kit have resulted in a big pressure drop were as the piping is too long and the gains are very minimal. Does yours project involve alot of plumbing as well or will it be very minimal so that the gains will be at a decent level?


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: Well... (benzivr6)*

...or, what about the possibility of doing an aftercooler similar to those shown on the Vortech website? There appears to be slightly less piping involved, although it looks like the battery may have to be moved.


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: Well... (benzivr6)*

Well, considering that there is only one front mount intercooler kit for the VR6 that I am aware of and very little information to stand by it, this will be a venture on my part. The length of pipe is always desired to be as minimal as possible, yet considering most intercooler kits for VW's (no matter what engine) seem to have some length to them (especially the 225 hp TT). Pressure drop is factor that will involve the intercooler more than the pipe length (our GTI had a great length of pipe with a proper intercooler with little if no pressure drop). I have two ideas in mind for possible intercooler systems; 1: a water to air cooler mounted in place of the battery (or near the battery) or air to air or 2: an air to air mounted up front. Direction of piping will be determined once I start on my engineering of the system.


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Well... (Blitzkrieg)*

An intercooler is an after cooler.. Same darn thing..If you read the Vortech site an intercooler is a miss used term. A turbo car is also aftercooled by what they say. LOL..
But yes would want to see a very low pressure drop design.


----------



## bollo (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: Well... (Scooter98144)*

anyone tallied up the cost for this yet????


----------



## JettaGLXdriver (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (rhussjr)*

Yeah seems like there would be pleanty of room for intercooler over where battery should be. Put the battery in trunk.


----------



## JettaGLXdriver (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (rhussjr)*

Hey lets not let this die.


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (JettaGLXdriver)*

Yes, we need to keep this alive (as well as intercooling - also on the other threads). I have been working on a few final revisions on the brackets, as a few minor issues I have seen and one presented to me from Li in H.K. I will be visiting the laser shop today to make the changes that will take affect on the next series of brackets. Also note that the 95-99 brackets (new design)will not clear as well on the A2 chassis cars with these motors. They will require the 92-95 brackets (old design). I only have two sets left (one new and one old design set).


----------



## ExtremeVR6 (Sep 6, 2001)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (rhussjr)*

while not being someone who's in the market for SC'ing my vr6 ... this thread is excellent! I't really cool to see people get together and build a list of stuff necessary for the weekend mechanic to be able to get his power at his own pace, at he and his wallet can handle! That's awesome guys! Makes me wanna start a DIY Turbo kit thread ... hehe ... 
One thing I think is very important to remember. A few people have asked how much total this would cost. Well the difference in cost will be nominal, due to the fact that you'll be buying each part seperately from different places. The benefit is the fact that you wouldn't have to buy it all in one fail swoop... save up your 1.5k for the charger, the every 2 weeks after that you could spend a little on getting the other parts. Sure it might be 3-4 months (MAYBE) after you get everything you need... but you've basically been able to 'make payments' and feel like you were making headway on getting your car SC'd. Sure you MIGHT be able to take the same time saving your dough and giving it to PES, Eurotech, or AMS ... but honestly ... if I was 2k into a 3k investment I'd be VERY tempted to spend on something else I was wanting ... and I mean VERY tempted, so it'd also be a way to keep a person on track towards the goal and not getting side tracked.
just some thoughts from an innocent bystander.


----------



## Ken93P-GLX (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (rhussjr)*

How well would this kit fit into a B3 passat? Are you going to continue to produce the 92-95 brackets?


----------



## turbo8v (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Ken93P-GLX)*

Ok well I have done the math and come up right around 2100 it might still seem like alot. But evrything is new. so compared to the price of a new "kit" it is alot cheaper. I have collected everything except the charger,pully and belt. When I get back from sema on the 15th I might have good news about getting a groupe buy on chargers. >....Will post pics of all items asap


----------



## JRC Motorsports (Mar 4, 2001)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Ken93P-GLX)*

Yes, the brackets will work on the B3/B4 Passats and I will continue to produce both brackets, and given the chance to look at other applications, I will persue other design options.


----------



## Ken93P-GLX (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (turbo8v)*

Mmm... $2100. Now that I can do.







You are coming up with this price with which charger? Would that price represent buying stuff from retail outlets or places like eBay where the price is never certain? Does this also include chip/injectors to solve issues with running lean?


----------



## turbo8v (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Ken93P-GLX)*

That was the price That mine is going to cost. w/ a v1....But it is without a chip or inj. ..As for getting more fuel. This can be acoplished many more wars than injectors. I would just as easy run an fmu for a 6lb setup. The issue of retarding timing is still an issue but I am going to try without it for now...I have not had much luck with atp chips.....I am thinking of converting my corrado to obd2 and ( dare I say it ) use and eip turbo chip. Befor I get flamed it is the one good thing that has come out of their shop....


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (turbo8v)*

Well, I ordered my V5 today and should have it in a week or so







. I will be mocking up the system on the GTI that we are installing the VR6 into and snap off some pictures of what I have planned. Cost savings on putting together the kit isn't my concern, just getting power, lots of power!
BTW: Justin, I will ship out your brackets next week.


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (rhussjr)*

What is everyones status on assembling their parts list? So far, I have the following items on hand or on order.
Vortech V5 G-trim
Brackets
Idler pulley
7-rib pulley & hardware
310 cc injectors
4:1 FMU (something that I an working on)
3 & 4 BAR FPR
Belt(s) 61.5" Dayco and Goodyear
Oil return line & fittings
Samco & Turbonetic hoses
MAF reloation kit
Bosch BOV and hoses
Oil cooler thermostat, Setrab cooler and hose and fittings
Clamps and a few other items


[Modified by rhussjr, 11:10 AM 11-2-2002]


----------



## JettaGLXdriver (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (rhussjr)*

will you still be getting a chip or what? What are you planning?


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (JettaGLXdriver)*

I actually have the latest version of the ATP chip. I am currently running without a charger on the motor, but have a set fo 245 cc injectors installed. When I had my charger on the car with the 4 Bar FPR (stock chip), I would get a fault code (fuel trim - long term). With a 3 Bar FPR, this would not happen, but my fuel supply was limited by the lower pressure. Withstock software, 4:1 FMU, 3 Bar FPR and 245 cc injectors my testing will begin once the charger goes on. The next step will be dyno time, which will involve the ATP chip and 310 cc injectors. The key is the FMU, which many people fell is a bandaid, but in many cases, is needed. With a lower static fuel pressure I will not have a fault code and when boost gets to 1 psi, my fuel pressure increases buy 4 psi, and so on. I will have my charger in late this week (hopefully), then over the next few weeks I will get it installed (too much customer work to do right now to even worry with it). I will keep things updated as things progress and let everyone know.


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Blitzkrieg)*

Okay guys, can anyone tell me anything about this company???
http://www.vf-engineering.com/ 
They seem to have what looks like a Vortech SC kit with the following options:
Stage I:
Bolt on Vortech SQ quiet supercharger 
CNC bracket and tensioner system 
Double sided proprietary serpentine belt 
GIAC proprietary software chip 
Boost bypass system 
Ceramic coated tubes 
Supplied to spec being submitted for CARB test 
Supplied as complete kit for immediate install and run 
Stage II:
*Bigger OE type injectors*
Boost increased 
*Stage 2 GIAC proprietary software chip*
Supplied as complete kit for immediate install and run
Stage III:
Boost increased 
*Air to Water (Charge) Cooling system *
Requires relocation of battery to trunk. 
Stage 3 GIAC proprietary software chip
Supplied as complete kit for immediate install and run
Stage IV:
You specify what boost level you require
We can supply bigger injectors and fuel pump to support 400+ hp
The problem is that their website doesn't make it clear if their kit is for the MkIII or MkIV??? I'm going to email them... I'm curious!


----------



## 98GTi-VR6 (May 16, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Blitzkrieg)*

VF-engineering is basically taking over were z-eng left off. I don't think the the z-kit is available anymore. They decided to go with a Vortech based system. I think that Nik is still running the show, which is good because i hear that his customer servive is great!
Now if only we had some pricing for the varioss mk3 kits. According to the website, their stage one kit for the mkIV was only 250 at the flywheel (isn't that a bit low?). Starting at $3750 for that mkIV kit. Hope its cheaper for the mk3.
-Costas


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (98GTi-VR6)*

I actually have a MK4 kit coming for a customers car which will be here in two weeks. In other news, I go to pick up my V5 today. Pics will be posted soon of it mocked up on a motor.


----------



## 1sickjetta (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (98GTi-VR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]According to the website, their stage one kit for the mkIV was only 250 at the flywheel (isn't that a bit low?). Starting at $3750 for that mkIV kit. -Costas[HR][/HR]​Thats exactly what I was thinking. 3750 for 250 fly? Just my .02-Chris.


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (1sickjetta)*

My V5 is here and it looks very nice. I will mock it up this weekend on a motor and post some pics of it


[Modified by rhussjr, 6:54 AM 11-16-2002]


----------



## Vento FI (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (turbo8v)*

Hey turbo8v:
I know that you can get flamed very quickly with the eip turbo chip; but since I had my charger about 1 1/2 year ago; you all know that it didn't came with the chip cause Eurotech does not make a OBD I chip for the charger, well I don't know it they do it now, but at the moment they didn't. My last option was EIP and they send me the upgrade chip for Vortech Charger up to 15psi... With the chip ALONE my car dyno 252.7 hp @ the weels and 221.2 lb-ft @ the weels with a A/F of 12.4:1 @ 7000 rpm 
How is that I don't know because my car does not have fuel pump or bigger injectors and I dyno the car twice in different places....


----------



## jcorallo (Jan 17, 2001)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (rhussjr)*

Just looking at http://www.venommotorsports.com/library/VortechSC.asp trying to work my pennies out....!!
For the Samco hoses, what is a _hump_ hose and where does it go?
I'm guessing the 90deg bend is at the TB, the 45deg is at the blower with the maf in between these two....
Now that page says the air filter connects to the blower, or is this a mistake and this is where this hump hose is?!?








Anyway, how come some of the early Z-Eng vortech kits (they had them in the UK - not sure about the US) had a _squiggle_ in the pipe at the TB? It wasnt a direct 90deg bend, it was sort of a "S" shape bit of pipe ?!??! (the pipes were carbon btw....).
Cheers,
Jules


----------



## ERTW (Jan 17, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (jcorallo)*

Jules that squiggle is to help the piping fit together better. I have one of those kits. It doesn't do much else.


----------



## jcorallo (Jan 17, 2001)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (ERTW)*

I got the impression it was something to do with optimising the air flow - but not sure - like Z found that maybe it stalled, or bucked if a 90deg bend was used?!?
Cheers,
Jules


----------



## VeeDubnFlip (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (98GTi-VR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Now if only we had some pricing for the varioss mk3 kits. According to the website, their stage one kit for the mkIV was only 250 at the flywheel (isn't that a bit low?). Starting at $3750 for that mkIV kit. Hope its cheaper for the mk3.
-Costas[HR][/HR]​ i looked in the site and it said that the stage1 kit for the mk3 is 3500


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (VeeDubnFlip)*

Well, here are a few pics of my charger and Samco hoses.


----------



## KrUsTyX (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (rhussjr)*

sweet! cant wait to get my V5







let us know about how's the V5 works well with the VR6 (compare to your old V2)







!!


----------



## kevinmw (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (KrUsTyX)*

Hey I'm tagging this on because i'm just about to take possesion of my Vortech V2 based Eurotech assembled supercharger kit...there is no way I could sit and read everything that was posted here at once...but my biggest concern is the discussion of the high RPM lean out condition that causes misfiring that i read about...does anyone know if Eurotech has addressed this condition?...evidently they are keeping who wrote there software a mystery...the kit is only 1 month old and never used...and the seller is actually going back to trade the chip he has for an OBD I chip for me, so it will be what ever their newest software is I assume....if they haven't addressed this issue is the ATP chip the only route i have for dealing with this problem on my OBD I 1995 VR6?...also does the chip require bigger injectors and a rising rate fuel pressure regulator or any other combination of hardware?...thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (kevinmw)*

From what I've read in other posts regarding the fueling issue, no, the EuroTech software does not address the fueling issue. From my understanding, solving this issue involved bigger injectors (and other stuff), and the EuroTech kit does not come with bigger injectors. Note that I personally do not have this kit nor have I tested it, so this is just 'hear-say'.


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Blitzkrieg)*

This is what I will be using for fueling:
ATP chip
3 Bar FPR
245 cc Injectors, for the time being (310 cc for future use)
Stock fuel pump (I have a Walbro unit for future use)
4:1 Vortech FMU
With the 3 Bar FPR, and the stock chip (no charger installed), I have no fault codes (with the 4 Bar FPR, I have a Long Term Fuel Trim code - due to the duty cycle of the stock chip at idle vs. injector size). Once I get my charger back on, I will install the FMU and do a few dyno runs to compare to my previous system. Afterwards, I will install the ATP chip and 4 Bar FPR and see what results from there.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (kevinmw)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey I'm tagging this on because i'm just about to take possesion of my Vortech V2 based Eurotech assembled supercharger kit...there is no way I could sit and read everything that was posted here at once...but my biggest concern is the discussion of the high RPM lean out condition that causes misfiring that i read about...does anyone know if Eurotech has addressed this condition?...evidently they are keeping who wrote there software a mystery...the kit is only 1 month old and never used...and the seller is actually going back to trade the chip he has for an OBD I chip for me, so it will be what ever their newest software is I assume....if they haven't addressed this issue is the ATP chip the only route i have for dealing with this problem on my OBD I 1995 VR6?...also does the chip require bigger injectors and a rising rate fuel pressure regulator or any other combination of hardware?...thanks for the feedback. [HR][/HR]​There is no way to solve this condition with just a "chip". It's a limitation of stock fuel injectors and a stock fuel pump.


----------



## kevinmw (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Marty)*

Thanks for the feedback...after reading this entire post...whew...it has become clear that if i want to avoid the lean issue at high RPM's I am probably going to have to source higher flow injectors for my kit...honestly is the Bosch set for $399 at ATP the best we can do...what about the Accel injectors someone mentioned?...and what exactly is a FMU?...I saw no listing as to where to source one on the VENOM page or an explanation. I have spent quite a bit of time researching FI for the 2.0 I had....I am very interested in solving the Intercooler gap that exists in the system...sparco sent me a extensive catalog a while ago that I covered with notes...in the end I discovered that using a air/water intercooler was more expensive and required more labor and almost just as much space in order to mount the circulating pump and the water cooler...it became too complicated for me to consider...the question i have is can the compressor housing on the Vortech chargers be rotated so that the piping doesn't have to go up behind and around the engine(being heated more in the mean time)...if the outlet could be rotated and directed down and slightly toward the front of the car i think a better plumbing solution for an intercooler could be acheived. Feedback welcome...and desired. I can weld up cooler cores and make custom tanks on my Tig welder at work...the rest i think I would do with straight tube and silicon connectors....don't know how much $ that would save though...I wish I had a powered mandrel.


----------



## ERTW (Jan 17, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (kevinmw)*

Hey guys,
I just got a reply from ATP today about the OBD II 310cc chip.
They are working on getting the bugs out. When it is ready, there will be a tuned chip with the right sized injector.
Still patiently waiting.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (kevinmw)*

Pick up any set of the regular old Bosch / Ford 30# injectors. They're $220 for 8 on summitracing.com, and even cheaper from various race shops.
Regarding the ATP chip, I'm sure they would love to get all the bugs out. There's one problem with that, though. George has absolutely no clue as to what's going on in the OBD-2 chips! That is why they run like complete crap. This bucking "bug" is the same "bug" that's been in every one of their OBD-2 VR6 big injector turbo chips (possibly 2.0L, can't speak for that though) since day one. Don't hold your breath on it getting magically solved.


----------



## vr6go (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Marty)*

Yes, but if they are able to continue on "someones" car and get the chip tuned properly, it would currently be the best option!


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (vr6go)*

If you want to run the ATP chip, go buy it. It's not getting any better. It's "done."


----------



## kevinmw (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Marty)*

I hope I don't sound like an idiot, but I have a couple of questions about these "Ford 30#" injectors...first of all how do I know they will flow the same amount of fuel that the ATP specified 310cc injectors flow? What is with the 30# rating? Do these injectors also have a specification in cc's that can be confirmed to compare to the Bosch ones ATP is selling? Also I haven't figured out if all I need to deal with this lean fuel mixture issue is ATP's OBD I chip and the injectors, or if I need a different fuel pressure regulator than the one that Eurotech provides in their kit...do I have to also change my fuel pump...is there a rising rate fuel pressure regulator that will solve this problem with the ATP chip and different injectors? Sorry to ask these questions again but, what is a FMU? and can the compressor housing on the V2 be rotated to redirect the outlet?


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (kevinmw)*

Don't feel bad about asking fueling questions, kevinmw... I'm pretty much clueless when it comes to this whole fueling issue and would like to learn more as well.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (kevinmw)*

Ford 30# injectors at the ATP 310cc injectors are identical in every respect (except the label on the box). # stands for pounds per hour of fuel, while cc stands for cubic centimeters per minute. 1# ~= 10.5cc. 
All you need is 30# injectors and the ATP chip. Leave the 4 bar FPR in. That's it, problem solved.


----------



## vr6go (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Marty)*

Marty, you've said you were running the ATP chip but say they can't tune a chip properly. Why use theirs???


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (vr6go)*

Give me another that will control 30# injectors.
The car runs like crap at everything but full throttle, but it runs.


----------



## kevinmw (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Marty)*

I take it your talking about the OBD II chip Marty?...or do the same problems exist for their OBD I chip as well...thanks for the feedback on the injectors BTW....really a beautiful thing when you find such a perfect substitute at HALF of the price...just to confirm...based on your response i take it that the Eurotech kit will come with a 4 bar FPR when I get it in the mail then?...and not to sound like a broken record...maybe I should direct the question to rhussjr...what is a FMU?....Frequency Modulation Unit?...how does it work? and what problem does it address?...and for anyone already in possesion of their V2 chargers...can you tell me if the compressor housing can be rotated so as to allow its output to face a different direction from that of toward the rear of the car? Thanks.


----------



## kevinmw (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (kevinmw)*

Oh...sorry I forgot to ask Marty....do the Ford 30# injectors install without modifying my fuel rail/injector harness' or anything else? Thanks.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (kevinmw)*

The injectors are a direct replacement.
I have no experience with the OBD-1 chip, but I don't hear great things.
Read about FMUs: http://www.vortechsuperchargers.com/tech/fmu_sfmu.html
Yes, you can clock the charger. I'm not sure if the standard bracketry will support such a rotation on the V1/V2.


[Modified by Marty, 1:50 PM 11-24-2002]


----------



## kevinmw (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Marty)*

Yeah thanks Marty...that lead to summit racing helped alot...I wish they sold sets of six...maybe if anyone else wants to buy these on here we can save some more money by buying 3 sets of 8 and dividing them into four sets of 6...anyone interested? I haven't finished poking around Summit's site, but I actually found one of the Vortech FMU's for sale there...its sort of a secondary fuel pressure regulator that limits fuel return based on boost as far as I can understand it...that about right? I suppose like a rising rate...except instead of increasing pressure it limits return? Anyway...I wasn't too thrilled with their $289 price. Now that you mention that you haven't heard all that much about the ATP OBD I chip being so great...I am wondering why it was listed on the VENOM site...Does anyone else have any input on that?...I really want to know that this stuff is gonna work properly before I go ahead and spend more money than I already have. Otherwise I might as well just put everything in that I get in the Eurotech kit and add one of these FMU's like rhussjr to try and deal with the high end lean condition...I'm gonna poke around the GIAC site too...I thought I saw something there saying that they already had software for Vortech systems on the OBD I cars?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (kevinmw)*

Pick up a Walbro GSL-392 in-line pump and a Cartech FMU. Done.


----------



## kevinmw (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Marty)*

Is that in addition to the Ford 30# injectors and/or ATP chip Marty or will it solve the lean out problem to just use the new fuel pump and FMU with the stock injectors? Also, how would you solve the problem of replacing the stock in-tank fuel pump with the in-line Walbro unit? Would you have to take the stock one out and buy or fabricate a fuel pickup...or can the Walbro unit just be added to the system with the stock one still installed? 


[Modified by kevinmw, 11:00 AM 11-25-2002]


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (kevinmw)*

That is with the stock injectors and any of the FI chips. In-line Walbro unit goes "in-line" under the car. Stock pump stays put.


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Marty)*

great stuff guys , your pretty much answering all of my questions


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (twodubs)*

Well I have an update on the OBD1 chip.. I got a revised one from ATP and it rocks.. I can not say yet how much power I make but by the end of a block I can hit 50-60 mph.. 2nd gear wants to yank the steering wheel out of my hand.
It is like the car now has two sides to her. For normal slow city driving you just run at a lower RPM.. But if some Honda poo-poo car gives you crap you just drop a gear floor it and say good by..
Simply amazing..
At some point I will have a full dyno session done but for now I am to poor. But I could realy see a 12psi pully and a air/water intercooler in the futer.
The nice thing with the OBD1 chip is that ATP says you can just call tell them what you have added and for around 30bucks they will update your chip..


----------



## kevinmw (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Scooter98144)*

So scooter are you saying that ATP has solved any high RPM fuel delivery problems with this chip? Or are you just happy with its overall performance and power delivery? Have you modified your stock fuel system or built your system up with cutom fuel delivery components? Do you have a air/fuel ratio meter on your car to confirm its not leaning out up top? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Scooter98144)*

so who does the best chip for the OBD2 people? i am getting a EUROTECH kit also but i have a OBD2 car. so is there chip ok, or is there someone better?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Scooter98144)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The nice thing with the OBD1 chip is that ATP says you can just call tell them what you have added and for around 30bucks they will update your chip..[HR][/HR]​Now _that's_ funny!


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (kevinmw)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So scooter are you saying that ATP has solved any high RPM fuel delivery problems with this chip? Or are you just happy with its overall performance and power delivery? Have you modified your stock fuel system or built your system up with cutom fuel delivery components? Do you have a air/fuel ratio meter on your car to confirm its not leaning out up top? Inquiring minds want to know.[HR][/HR]​
Yes the chiped solved the fuel problem. That after all is the reason I bought it. I use an Autometer Air/fuel guage and under every type of load the fuel does what it should. So if you have an OBD1 chip all you need are the 30# injectors and you are good to go. No new fuel pump no wacky band aids in the fuel system..
Of course I would love a dyno run or two with a wide band.. But so far it does just as ATP claims.. 
So if you have a Vortech and OBD1 this is the best you can do..


----------



## kevinmw (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Scooter98144)*

Hey...does anyone know exactly how much boost the current Eurotech V2 based systems are supposed to produce? I have a Spearco catalog and I am trying to calculate what would be an efficient core size for an intercooler in this system...besides displacement i need a boost pressure.


----------



## GrinchVR6 (May 15, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Marty)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Pick up a Walbro GSL-392 in-line pump and a Cartech FMU. Done.[HR][/HR]​
Whats the benefit of adding an inline fuel pump?..doesnt the amount of flow it produces still rely on what the stock pump is putting out. Wouldnt it be more beneficial, and easier just to replace the stock in tank pump with a high pressure/flow in tank pump?


----------



## kevinmw (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (kevinmw)*

OK...according to the very minimal Eurotech web page that they provide with info on their Vortech SC system...their kit is only supposed to produce about 8.5lbs of boost...can anyone confirm this?...everyone is talking 10 psi on here...I'm concerned about even attempting to add an intercooler to the system due to pressure loss across the core and plumbing...if the system from Eurotech comes with a pulley that pushes about 8.5psi I may need to come up with a whole new solution to even consider a intercooler...especially if the ATP chip is mapped specifically for 10psi. I'm glad to see SOMEONE else besides Dex seems to have gotten positive results from the OBD I ATP chip...please keep us updated Scooter...I am waiting to complete my SC purchase on Monday and I don't even want to put it on the car unless I have the best possible solution worked out for fueling issues ahead of time...oh and has anyone ever considered that Vortech stipulates that the sampling tube on your MAF needs to be recalibrated when you change to larger injectors on your car?...I'm sure we don't have this option on our stock MAF's...but I wonder what affect this has on the proper function of the fuel delivery system.


[Modified by kevinmw, 3:12 AM 11-28-2002]


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (GrinchVR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Whats the benefit of adding an inline fuel pump?..doesnt the amount of flow it produces still rely on what the stock pump is putting out. Wouldnt it be more beneficial, and easier just to replace the stock in tank pump with a high pressure/flow in tank pump?[HR][/HR]​Your intuition is correct. Obviously the combination of the in-line pump and the in-tank pump cannot flow any more fuel than the "lowest" flowing of the two. However note that every pump has a flow-pressure curve, similar to this:








As pressure decreases, flow increases. When one is just running a stock pump, and the rail demands 50 psi of pressure, the stock pump is flowing a set a mount of fuel. When the in-line pump is added, the stock pump is no longer providing the 50 psi of rail pressure. One can think of it as now "feeding" the in-line pump, while the in-line pump is "sucking" from the stock pump. Thus the stock pump is providing very little pressure, and can effectively operate up to it's "0 psi" flow point. At this point it flows significantly more than stock. For example, the difference between the 50 psi and 0 psi flow point on the above Walbro curve is 36%.
The two pumps operating in series form a coupled system, and the exact performance specs are difficult to calculate exactly. The general rule of thumb is that the maximum flowrate at a given pressure for the pair is approximately 120% of that of the *higher* flowing pump.
Thus it is clearly advantageous to add an in-line pump rather than just replace an in-tank pump of identical specs. Besides, the in-line pumps generally have better specs than what can be found in the smaller in-tank pumps.
The only downer is the noise... I've been very happy with my Walbro GSL-392. Then again, I went a bit overboard on the install: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=488999


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (kevinmw)*

*kevinmw*;
Personally, I think it would be worth the wait to see what VF-Engineering comes-up with as far as using a Vortech air-to-water intercooler rather than trying to fabricate your own air-to-air intercooler. From what I've heard, few people have created air-to-air intercoolers with superchargers that actually did anything (except for put a big hole in their wallets) because there is so much piping involved and the efficiency of the air-to-air intercooler is so low that by the time the air actually gets into the engine, there was no point in routing it through the intercooler.
The air-to-water intercoolers don't look as cool (no bad-ass intercooler hanging out of your front bumper), but I personally think they are a better solution... or perhaps you chould try water-injection... a friend of mine has an AMS SC with what I believe is a Aquamist water-injection system:
http://www.venommotorsports.com/membersbio.asp?member_ID=26&car_ID=17
Here's some info on the Vortech "aftercoolers":
http://www.vortechsuperchargers.com/aftercoolers/theaftercooler.html
And here's VF-Engineering's website (the stage III kit is not available yet.):
http://www.vf-engineering.com/specs/spec.html


----------



## kevinmw (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Blitzkrieg)*

Yes Blitz,
All that seemed pretty apparent to me even before I considered the intercooler...however there may be a solution. I'm not completely willing to dismiss the air to air cooler only because the majority of factory systems that have intercoolers utilize air to air systems...and also because I have a very inexpensive lead on a factory 1.8T unit...and most of the plumbing would cost me next to nothing through work. I think that if I can successfully clock the compressor side of the charger to take advatage of a shorter plumbing route on the passenger side of the car...instead of circumnavigating the engine compartment like the EIP unit...it may be a cost effective and efficient modification. The other possibility is that if I verify my system is only designed to produce 8.5 psi...and I see a 1 to 2 psi drop across the intercooler... then going to a 12 psi pulley would appear to be a solution....after everything is taken into consideration I would be back down in the same range that the 10psi ATP chip was designed to work with. Another thing that should be considered is that even if I experience a pressure drop across the cooler sytem...as long as I can come up with a better plumbing run that doesn't carry the air all over the engine compartment reheating it, then I should end up with a denser charge and more power....of course this all depends on me pulling off what others haven't seemed to be able to accomplish...but then again I don't have to come up with a completely marketable "bolt on" kit...if I have to modify my bumper or move stuff around its no big deal to me...just a little more time and effort. I consider it a technical challenge...that I can explore with a minimal investment...I have researched the air/water route as well and located sources for all the components for that system as well.


----------



## turbo8v (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Blitzkrieg)*

Well looks like my plans are on hold. I need some seriouse dyno time for the gti to get ready for next years race season. So anyway here is everything I have for sale....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=603633 
Sorry for posting here but I figured that this is were it is needed


[Modified by turbo8v, 5:07 PM 11-28-2002]


----------



## kevinmw (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Scooter98144)*

Hey Scooter,
Where did your Vortech system come from? Eurotech? Home-built? What was the psig it was producing? and where you running a bypass on the system? Sorry if this is repetative from the other string...I'm trying to resolve all this and figure out if I need to get another pulley to be able to use the ATP chip. Thanks.
Oh...and rhussjr...where did you get the Samco hoses and plumbing from for your set up?...and how much were they?...it looks like they came with all the proper connections for a bypass valve and everything else cast into them...I have a feeling I am not going to be happy with what comes with the Eurotech kit 


[Modified by kevinmw, 10:07 AM 12-5-2002]


----------



## DopeVr6 (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (kevinmw)*

up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kevinmw (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (DopeVr6)*

oh well...I haven't received conclusive info from Dex, but it looks like the ATP chip was burnt for a system producing 8.5psig...if that's the case, I'm wondering what the effect will be if I lose about 1psig across my theoretical air to air intercooler system...any ideas?...my only proper solution would be to come up with a solid number on the loss and a formula to calculate the proper pulley diameter to compensate for the loss...unless of course the denser cooler charge will make up for the loss...but then like you said Blitz I am back to square one with no improvement really...I did see some neat little straight through design air to water "miata" coolers on ebay...and they weren't that expensive...I can't imagine that there would be any pressure drop across them...but who knows how much they could possibly reduce charge temperature...they are so small...one thing that keeps on haunting me is if i do succesfully incorporate a cooler of some sort and i am effectively getting a denser, cooler charge into the cylinder, then does the fuel curve for Dex's set-up go out the window? Do I need a completely different chip?


----------



## RaraK69 (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (kevinmw)*

TTT


----------



## RaraK69 (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (kevinmw)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Yes Blitz,
All that seemed pretty apparent to me even before I considered the intercooler...however there may be a solution. I'm not completely willing to dismiss the air to air cooler only because the majority of factory systems that have intercoolers utilize air to air systems...and also because I have a very inexpensive lead on a factory 1.8T unit...and most of the plumbing would cost me next to nothing through work. I think that if I can successfully clock the compressor side of the charger to take advatage of a shorter plumbing route on the passenger side of the car...instead of circumnavigating the engine compartment like the EIP unit...it may be a cost effective and efficient modification. The other possibility is that if I verify my system is only designed to produce 8.5 psi...and I see a 1 to 2 psi drop across the intercooler... then going to a 12 psi pulley would appear to be a solution....after everything is taken into consideration I would be back down in the same range that the 10psi ATP chip was designed to work with. Another thing that should be considered is that even if I experience a pressure drop across the cooler sytem...as long as I can come up with a better plumbing run that doesn't carry the air all over the engine compartment reheating it, then I should end up with a denser charge and more power....of course this all depends on me pulling off what others haven't seemed to be able to accomplish...but then again I don't have to come up with a completely marketable "bolt on" kit...if I have to modify my bumper or move stuff around its no big deal to me...just a little more time and effort. I consider it a technical challenge...that I can explore with a minimal investment...I have researched the air/water route as well and located sources for all the components for that system as well.[HR][/HR]​yes a 1.8T intercooler would be a nice thing, but i would worry about the expected 2 psi drop...i dont really think it will be that much, ive got friends who have went from small factory IC's on DSM's and 1.8T's and didnt see more than 1psi on a huge FMIC...so we might not see a 2 psi drop, the EIP on the other hand, thats a football field of piping...yes youll get one there i bet.


----------



## kevinmw (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (RaraK69)*

The original system on Dex's car was a Eurotech kit designed for 8.5 psi of boost...he confirmed that with me...I just got my system which is also a Eurotech assembled one...that's the (theoretical) good news as far as getting the ATP chip and 310cc injectors that Dex and Scooter seem to be very happy with now...the not so good news is that I have no idea what playing around with a cooler that would cause even only a 1psi drop would do to the fuel calibration of the system...I'm thinking that whatever air is metered into the system is properly fueled with the ATP chip even if I am not producing as much psig due to a drop across the system...and the fact that the air will (theoretically) be cooler means the charge will be denser...denser means more air....more air means more fuel should be added etc. etc.....resulting in more power. I think that for now I am going to see how the system works with the 310cc injectors and the ATP chip...the only other thing I want to do is add a bypass valve and relocate the MAF to the intake side of the compressor to simplify the plumbing of the bypass and prevent problems with the MAF being subjected to boost.


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Blitzkrieg)*

Just wondering if anyone might have anything new to contribute to this project since a year has gone by since it was last discussed








"Homegrown" Vortech SC Project


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Blitzkrieg)*

HOLY CRAP!!!!!














finally got that thing huh??


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (twodubs)*

Yah, I wussed-out and opted not to build my own after all







It's all your fault, twodubs! If you wouldn't have told me 'bout all the horsepower your EuroTech kit was putting-down, I'd still have money in my pocket


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Blitzkrieg)*

sure, blame it on me.














heck you didn't even get a ride in the car yet.


----------



## EVIL6 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (rhussjr)*

Where would I find the SC pulley ? From Vortec ?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (EVIL6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EVIL6* »_Where would I find the SC pulley ? From Vortec ?

We can supply you guys with *ALL* the parts you need to build your own kit
-brackets
-belts
-pulleys
-software
-SC units
-CAI
-SS supply/return lines
-etc
Check out our CNC brackets: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1235449
Please let us know if we can help you guys out in any way.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to a great idea in building your own kits


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_We can supply you guys with *ALL* the parts you need to build your own kit

How 'bout cogged pullies and belts? hehehe...







If C2 could figure-out how to make those, you'd have one heck of a unique product that any Vortech blower owner would be a fool not to buy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Slipping belts seems to be the one problem that Vortech owners have yet to resolve







It's too bad Vortech only seems to make cogged pulleys for Mustangs.


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Blitzkrieg)*

Heck, in addition to being cogged, it would be cool if C2 could make the crank pulley lighter as well... kill two birds with one stone







I personally wouldn't want underdrive pullies (I like my alternator!), but lighter would be okay (I think.)


----------



## BVAMotorsports (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Blitzkrieg)*

We are actually working on some prototypes of the Cogged pulleys, but costs are the hurdle right now. If you check out the above thread, we have addressed the belt slippage issue with an additional idler and a redesigned alternator bracket.
Check it out....


----------



## BVAMotorsports (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Blitzkrieg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blitzkrieg* »_Heck, in addition to being cogged, it would be cool if C2 could make the crank pulley lighter as well... kill two birds with one stone







I personally wouldn't want underdrive pullies (I like my alternator!), but lighter would be okay (I think.)

You guys must be reading our minds.... have you been spying








Stay tuned... more to come... like oversized lightened crank pulleys for high boost applications... oops, did I say that outloud... shhhh.


_Modified by beetlevdubn at 10:00 AM 2-11-2004_


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (beetlevdubn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beetlevdubn* »_You guys must be reading our minds.... have you been spying








Stay tuned... more to come... like oversized lightened crank pulleys for high boost applications... oops, did I say that outloud... shhhh.

I knew praying was worth my time







I can't wait to see the finish product!


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (beetlevdubn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beetlevdubn* »_
You guys must be reading our minds.... have you been spying








Stay tuned... more to come... like oversized lightened crank pulleys for high boost applications... oops, did I say that outloud... shhhh.

_Modified by beetlevdubn at 10:00 AM 2-11-2004_

I think we have a *MOLE* in our ranks.............


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (Blitzkrieg)*

i just might have to scrap the 16vT project for all the new stuff!!








oh hell who am i tryin to fool.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (twodubs)*

C2Motorsports has even *MORE DYI* items for the SC kits, so please take a look and let us know if there is anything we can do for you pursuit of BOOST
http://www.c2motorsports.net



_Modified by C2Motorsports at 11:00 PM 5-10-2004_


----------



## XwalkerX (Apr 7, 2002)

*Re: Home-built Vortech VR6 SC parts list? (C2Motorsports)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

